# Bodily Hair



## RoseHexwit (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm trying to get an idea of how the public feels about bodily hair. 

Personally, I don't care very much about it.


----------



## quayza (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont care much either other than certain areas. Im not going out looking like a yetti.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

I like it, it makes me feel very manly. My older brother says I'm hairier than him and he is 10 years older than me. :/


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

Hair <3


----------



## quayza (Jan 19, 2010)

Fur would be diffrent if it was possible.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Ew.


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Ew.


 
D:


----------



## Aden (Jan 19, 2010)

It doesn't bother me. Now EXCESSIVE body hair, that's a different story.


----------



## quayza (Jan 19, 2010)

Ha


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

it's so hot <3 especially on truckers or rednecks.


----------



## quayza (Jan 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> It doesn't bother me. Now EXCESSIVE body hair, that's a different story.



you said it perfectly.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 19, 2010)

Sometimes, I wonder about my bodily hair. My parents say I should be proud, but at the same time...I dunno. I'm okay with the beard and certain areas I can't help, but the rest...I dunno.

I was always afraid of taking my shirt off in public areas (pool, beach, etc), and that's one reason. *Shrugs.*


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jan 19, 2010)

Harley knows exactly how I feel about body hair <33

Chest and crotch fluff are super super hot.


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2010)

No thanks. :3


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's so hot <3 especially on truckers or rednecks.


 
This^ x1000


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

adog said:


> This^ x1000



we're friend again.


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> we're friend again.


 
lol you already knew that :3


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont realy care about about it just another thing


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> It doesn't bother me. Now EXCESSIVE body hair, that's a different story.



This


----------



## Boondawks (Jan 19, 2010)

Aren't you guys furries?

Am I the only person who notices this?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't mind.  Just as long as it's kept neat and trim.  I like mah men with a bit of ruggedness~


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> Aren't you guys furries?
> 
> Am I the only person who notices this?


Sometimes even furries have to realize they're not really a sparkledog.


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I don't mind. Just as long as it's kept neat and trim. I like mah men with a bit of ruggedness~


 
Rednecks <3
Twinks <3


----------



## bigjon (Jan 19, 2010)

Very hairy myself. i've got a receeding hair line, it's receeded down the rest of my body. body hair on others, i really don't care.


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

bigjon said:


> Very hairy myself. i've got a receeding hair line, it's receeded down the rest of my body. body hair on others, i really don't care.


 
:3.  My place. 12 AM. Be there.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

I shave/wax everything. I even shape my eyebrows. The only hair on my body I want is the hair on my head. My family wonders why I spend so much time in the shower shaving. I think they might...uh... have the wrong idea...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Umm you know if you weren't meant to have hair it wouldn't grow so

Hair=natural


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of hair. :<


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Umm you know if you weren't meant to have hair it wouldn't grow so
> 
> Hair=natural


 
Hair=extremely hot


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 19, 2010)

I like it in moderation. But being so hairy has its drawbacks beyond just the looks. >.<


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2010)

adog said:


> Hair=extremely hot


Yes.

We fucking get it.

You like hair.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah but... erm... sometimes I dress like a girl... so hairy... urp... not so much for me. ><;;;


----------



## Viva (Jan 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yes.
> 
> We fucking get it.
> 
> You like hair.


 
I don't think you do :V


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 19, 2010)

Not its biggest fan. Sadly it had a tendency to grow back so you can't really just be rid of it and call it a night. As a result I don't do much about it. 

And that's just on myself, don't even _start_ me on hairy women.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 19, 2010)

I dislike it immensely. I shave it whenever I have the time and resources, but it grows back way too fast.  I wish I could get that laser treatment that's supposed to burn away the roots.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> I dislike it immensely. I shave it whenever I have the time and resources, but it grows back way too fast.  I wish I could get that laser treatment that's supposed to burn away the roots.



I'm totally with you. There are some DIY laser/light hair removal systems available on the market from as low as $100 to as hefty a price as $1000 that might be worth looking into. I've been researching them recently, but information seems to be scant and largely unverified. There's always going to a salon that does body waxing. I did it once before even though it took me an entire week to muster up the courage to get naked and have all of my hair ripped off my body by a gaggle of sado-masochistic bondage queens. ;__;


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Not a big fan, but I wouldn't be grossed out by in.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> I dislike it immensely. I shave it whenever I have the time and resources, but it grows back way too fast.  I wish I could get that laser treatment that's supposed to burn away the roots.



it actually grows back, and not that long from when you get the laser hair removal.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2010)

it doesn't bother me as long as it's not like you're wearing a thicket of a rat's nest as a fursuit


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd vote i don't care, but I don't know how much body hair you're talking about.  Sometimes it gets really really disgusting.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> it doesn't bother me as long as it's not like you're wearing a thicket of a rat's nest as a fursuit



i'm growing my own fursuit.











no not really that's gross :c


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Eww. D:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd vote i don't care, but I don't know how much body hair you're talking about. Sometimes it gets really really disgusting.


 
Fat guy body hair.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

There's always a fat guy with a hairy back in pools... -shutters-


----------



## Qoph (Jan 19, 2010)

Between "Don't care" and "gross".  It's definitely better gone, especially in certain areas.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Qoph said:


> especially in certain areas.


Translation: Qoph doesn't like pubic hair.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> It doesn't bother me. Now EXCESSIVE body hair, that's a different story.



^This.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> ^This.


Why the name change?


----------



## Qoph (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Translation: Qoph doesn't like pubic hair.



Oh no, as long as it's nicely trimmed I'm fine with it :3c

But excessive back hair or chest hair, no thanks.  I like clean shaven butts and thighs too <3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Yeah but... erm... sometimes I dress like a girl... so hairy... urp... not so much for me. ><;;;



Dude I'm sorry but your in the furry fandom being gay is not new and so isn't cross dressing so yeah it's not a big deal. Now I'm not gay and I don't cross dress but hey what ever floats your boat dude. :/


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 19, 2010)

ew chest hair,major pit hair and back hair.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

I like a little bit. Come on, it's manly.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like a little bit. Come on, it's manly.



Manly and I don't go in the same sentence :V


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 20, 2010)

I find body hair on men to be a sign of masculinity. It's sexy, it's virile, and I like it. Body hair fits some individuals and it doesn't others; modest body hair is sexy, and excessive is just that: excessive and groady. I don't care for twinks; they're what pedos fap to when they can't get what they really want.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 20, 2010)

pretty much don't care


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Manly and I don't go in the same sentence :V


^This, except that I still have body hair, but not much of it except on my lower body.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ^This, except that I still have body hair, but not much of it except on my lower body.


 
Really?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Really?


I have like no chest/belly hair and I've never shaved.  I only get armpit hair, leg hair, and pubes.


----------



## selkie (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't like hair very much period, but if somebody has a lot of it I'm not bothered.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

All I have is the usual, plus a healthy poof of chest hair, and one odd patch on my right shoulder.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 20, 2010)

Personally body hair turns me off. Maybe it's because I tend to prefer females. My boyfriend doesn't have very much body hair, which I am very glad about X3 Pretty much just armpit hair and pubes, which still kind of weirds me out, but I'm not about to make him go shave. If it were chest hair, though, that would be different, lol!


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 20, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Manly and I don't go in the same sentence :V


Then get in the kitchen and make me a sammich, woman. >:[


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have like no chest/belly hair and I've never shaved. I only get armpit hair, leg hair, and pubes.


 
Auh. A twink.


----------



## Tara (Jan 20, 2010)

Lumberjack hairy <3


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Auh. A twink.



They're like choir boys.

*pulls a face*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 20, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> They're like choir boys.
> 
> *pulls a face*



I'm hairy and I can still sing in Soprano. What does that make me? :3


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 20, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I'm hairy and I can still sing in Soprano. What does that make me? :3



A hairy guy who can sing soprano.

Be grateful; when I'm out being Captain Obvious I usually charge.


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 20, 2010)

It doesn't bother me, and I don't see why it should.

On both men and women.


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2010)

Shaving gets tedious, so I just resort to trimming the bush. Never will I shave the hair of my chest or back.  Nature put it there so I can stay warm. I wish I was Special Forces and deployed so I could grow the beard I know lies within me.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 20, 2010)

I like smooth. :>


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 20, 2010)

I think my back is the only place it doesn't grow.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I like my guys to have body hair. 

Idk why


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have like no chest/belly hair and I've never shaved.  I only get armpit hair, leg hair, and pubes.



Exactly the same for me, but that's more than likely because one of my parents is asian.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 20, 2010)

I am VERY hairy, so no... I don't care ._.


----------



## dresil (Jan 20, 2010)

Depends on the area for me. Like... if one has a rug on their chest then bleh, but a little bit is okay.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 20, 2010)

With the exception of ma happy trail, I don't grow hair anywhere on my torso.
Even ma facial hair comes in pretty thin thanks to ma mothers native american blood.
Got real furry feet for some reason and extra long head hair to make up for the lack elsewhere.
No amount or lack of hair will chase me away from some one if I'm into them.


----------



## Moddex (Jan 20, 2010)

Doesn't frankly bother me too much visually. But if you're as hairy as a baboon's ass? Ugh. There's hair, then there's buckwheat thickets. And I find nothing sexy about buckwheat thickets.

On my own body though, I can't stand a strand of it. Bare body for me. I grew uncomfortable with it during my pique of puberty and got rid of it. Since then, I don't want to go back to the way I was. I feel a lot more refreshed this way.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 20, 2010)

Depends on where it's at.

I like happy trails, and I like armpit hair.
But legs / face / etc I can do without.

On myself, I can't stand any of it, except for eyebrows and that really fine blonde hair you get on your arms.
Itches too goddamn much.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not a big fan about it, but I don't care much either, particularly on a man. I don't find it attractive on a woman but I imagine that's just due to societal preferences. I want to remove most of my body hair.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 20, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I wish I was Special Forces and deployed so I could grow the beard I know lies within me.









Myself, I could get a job as Ron Jeremy's stunt double.     Mental picture?  You're welcome.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 20, 2010)

I have more hair on the top of my head than on my entire body combined


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2010)

Meh.  It's there.  Too much is gross, obviously.

Body hairs are generally gnarly and ugly, doesn't break my heart if they're absent.

Also, fems plz keep yourself smooth over most of your body k thx.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 20, 2010)

It's nasty.  On a female, it's downright stomach-churning.  On a male, about the only places I can stand it are the legs and arms, but would still rather it not be there.  

Body hair = unattractive waste of protein


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 20, 2010)

Too much body hair and you will look like a stray Yeti. 
Too little body hair and you will look like a Sphynx cat.

Both are pretty ewww.

As for females, no body hair thank you. If demands are not met it may result in instant eye bleach and projectile vomits.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Ew.



^this


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 20, 2010)

There's a neckbeard in my class :V
Pretty sure he's an autist too.

Once day he shaved and we were all "whoa".
But it grew back :V


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

There are many reasons why I absolutely detest body hair, and all of them are perfectly summarized in a single picture:


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 20, 2010)

It doesn't help when trying to have definition, but I am not offended by body hair. On the topic of attraction, I am in the school of thought of "less is more".


----------



## Shindo (Jan 20, 2010)

its okay if there isnt like TONS of it

cause thats ew


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 20, 2010)

My brother finally retired as a stripper at age 36 and the first thing he did was grow a beard.  He was all excited about not having to do the shaving thing all the time.


----------



## Sabian (Jan 20, 2010)

I trim and shape the trail, shave the nether regions except the coin purse. Keep man stubble on my face, I am never actually clean shaven except for special occasions. Hair is sexy in moderation, it needs to be shaped and trimmed but left there too because it has a purpose. Anyone every do the dirty shaved on shaved, I have heard it is actually unpleasant due to too much friction if you don't get creative with positioning. Also one of my friends shaved his butt crack hair, that non noticeable blonde stuff. He was in pain whenever he sweat because normally the hair stops the sweat. Well he described it as a perpetual soggy pair of boxers like you get from a water ride.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 21, 2010)

Moddex said:


> But if you're as hairy as a baboon's ass?



Isn't a baboon's ass the only part NOT hairy?



Hey people who remove their body hair: Has anyone tried that Smooth Away thingy I've seen on TV? Does it actually work?


----------



## Kiwa (Jan 21, 2010)

As long as the person is clean, yes I prefer it on a person. People look creepy completely bald.


----------



## Korex (Jan 21, 2010)

Nah...i don't care about it..but if it's too much..No way jose


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Umm you know if you weren't meant to have hair it wouldn't grow so
> 
> *Hair=natural*



So are B.O. and shitting but that doesn't make them attractive :V .

Personally I can't stand body hair on myself or anyone else, if looks and feels fucking awful. I used to be really diligent about shaving back when I was dating but these days I just buzz it when it gets uncomfortable, luckily I'm not that hairy from the neck down to begin with :V .


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

A woman with a hairy chest would be quite unattractive :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2010)

i dont care about others (except for woman, like szopaw said that would be gross) but i dont like it on myself that much...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> So are B.O. and shitting but that doesn't make them attractive :V .



Unless you're Harley.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Unless you're Harley.



Harley doesn't count :[ .


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 21, 2010)

GET IT OFF! GET IT OFF! GET IT OFF!

Men, shave your legs, chest, and pits. Please. I don't care if you look gay. XD


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

Meh, I kind of like a little brushing of soft, light natural hair on a lady. That's really pretty. : 3

However, I'm shamefully hairy for a chick. It's the only thing I dislike about my body, and I HATE it. I'm definitely going for electroylesis-whatever treatment in the future. : ' (


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 21, 2010)

And yet you would all leap at the chance to be furries.

The irony of this whole thread just kills me to bits.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Eeeewwwww!

And NO.
I wouldn't jump at the chance to be an anthropomorphic wolf.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Kelsh said:


>



The above is win.


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> And yet you would all leap at the chance to be furries.
> 
> The irony of this whole thread just kills me to bits.



Okay, grab your nearest cat. Feel how awesome and smooth fur feels? Okay, now grab your nearest hairy dude and feel his armpit hair. Not quite as pleasant :V


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 22, 2010)

Shaved today~

Though not my legs, that one takes a long time.

I love hairless bodies and having one <3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> body's


>:[


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 22, 2010)

GRAMMER POLICE ALERT
woo woo woo

:3


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> >:[



Fixed, shush.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Okay, grab your nearest cat. Feel how awesome and smooth fur feels? Okay, now grab your nearest hairy dude and feel his armpit hair. Not quite as pleasant :V



this.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm kinda hairy but a hairy girl is just not right.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 22, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> I'm kinda hairy but a hairy girl is just not right.



I'm left.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm left.



Uh... Good luck with that. *walks away*


----------



## Ratte (Jan 22, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Uh... Good luck with that. *walks away*



*rp posts*


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 22, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *rp posts*



*RP's along*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

*It's gross but alot of it that is...**.*


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sometimes I forget guys have armpit hair and whenever I see it I'm like OH GOD WHAT IS THAT THING?!?!?


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

hair or fur...


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Okay, grab your nearest cat. Feel how awesome and smooth fur feels? Okay, now grab your nearest hairy dude and feel his armpit hair. Not quite as pleasant :V



Speak for yourself. 

At least people don't shed like cats and get their armpit hair all over your clean dress shirt and black pants.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> At least people don't shed like cats and get their armpit hair all over your clean dress shirt and black pants.



You'd be surprised :V


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Well depends on the person...if bodily hair suits him -> go ahead :3


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

a fair amount is good. I fall under the redneck/ trucker tag, so far it gets a good response.


----------



## Cressie (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys can have SOME but I like it trimmed short.


----------



## Singularity (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, personally, I'm probably a average hairiness on my body, but my face gets ridiculous.  My beard grows in very full and very curly if I let it, and the hair on my head becomes a friggin' afro if I leave it too long, I swear.  I prefer short hair on my head, but for some reason never bother shaving the beard. I think that's mostly laziness.  I really should shave it soon though, it's starting to itch. >.>

Oh, and if it isn't already obvious, I don't particularly care either way.  I don't think women should let it get excessive though. :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 24, 2010)

Italian+Irish= one hairy bastard and that's me. Hell and some Russian and Scottish that I am and I only get more hairy. :/


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't care because I have. =/


----------



## Nylak (Jan 25, 2010)

Ironically (being a furry), I'm really not into body hair.  *slight shudder*  Then again, considering most of my partners are/have been gals, I think this opinion is more justified than it might be otherwise.  >_>;


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know, when a girl has some pubic hair i guess its pretty hot, but then again.  i don't really want hair any where else, then again, its not like i can be picky.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Ironically* (being a furry), I'm really not into body hair.





Aden said:


> Okay, grab your nearest cat. Feel how awesome and smooth fur feels? Okay, now grab your nearest hairy dude and feel his armpit hair. Not quite as pleasant :V



Not really.


----------



## D Void (Jan 25, 2010)

I love my beard and arm and leg hair.
But I'm really uneasy about people seeing my back hair.


----------



## Russ (Jan 25, 2010)

Except certain parts, I don't really mind it unless its excessive.


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

i like how "public" refers to furries loool.

i barely grow body hair, tho i dont mind laying on the chest of someone that does have it :3


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 25, 2010)

Shaving or trimming is such a must :S


----------



## Lobar (Jan 25, 2010)

K, so the verdict appears to be that a lot of people are turned off by it being there, but nobody's against it being gone except for grody fags like Harley?

Good to know.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> K, so the verdict appears to be that a lot of people are turned off by it being there, but nobody's against it being gone except for grody fags like Harley?
> 
> Good to know.



i ain't grody, i just like my men manly.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i ain't grody, i just like my men dirty and smelly and possibly carrying body lice.



Fixed.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i ain't grody, i just like my men manly.


 
What is a manly man?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What is a manly man?



See the post above yours :V .


----------



## Icen (Jan 26, 2010)

I love hairy guys. :> I don't mean necessarily overly-hairy, but...just guys having hair like they normally do.

And facial hair/sideburns are fucking sexy as hell. My boyfriend has this well-kept beard and aaaaaagh *Drools* And long hair which he keeps nice and neat...and chest hair and all that jazz. >3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> See the post above yours :V .


 
So men with a lot of body hair is manly? What?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fixed.



replace fleas with lice and it's true.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What is a manly man?



someone who could would be either be in a swamp in louisiana or an alleyway in a city


----------



## Kanin (Jan 26, 2010)

I like hairless.

But on myself I like a little bit. I hate hair on the thighs, it's just wrong. I like short, trimmed hair for my pubes. I'm fine with me having hairy pits, but a hairy chest and back are a no. ._.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 30, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What is a manly man?



A MISERABLE PILE OF SECRETS

A man should have hair like a man, not like a swim champion.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> A MISERABLE PILE OF SECRETS
> 
> A man should have hair like a man, not like a swim champion.



On the other hand he should not be hairy like an ape, because there are female apes too. And being hairy like a female gorilla isn't all that manly.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

This may sound weird but I have less hair on my body then my sister and many of the girls I know said they have to shave every day to get rid of their excessive hair so I'd assume that I'm less hairy then the next guy and i don't like too much hair,I'm talking about hair on everywhere but the head and around croth because I got too much of that.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

Body hair can be really sexy. 

Whether or not it looks like it, I'm a hairy guy. I've got some hair on my chest, a happy trail, hair on my legs. It keeps me warm in the winter, and then I shave most of it off for the summer.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I'd hate hair less if I had less of it.

Fuck. Being hairy is disgusting. Especially armpit hair. It just makes me uncomfortable. Backhair is worse. At least armpit hair can be easily razor'd away. And it's such bullshit, because I can and do grow hair everywhere on me but my face. Balls genetics. 

In conclusion I suck.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I think I'd hate hair less if I had less of it.
> 
> Fuck. Being hairy is disgusting. Especially armpit hair. It just makes me uncomfortable. Backhair is worse. At least armpit hair can be easily razor'd away. And it's such bullshit, because I can and do grow hair everywhere on me but my face. Balls genetics.
> 
> In conclusion I suck.


Your armpit hair and back hair makes you feel uncomfortable?

I hope people aren't giving you shit for it. Also? We can trade "faces" so to speak. I'd like to never have to shave my face again, if only because my hair starts to grow back after about seven hours.


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't care too much but from a personal opinion I find that excess of anything isn't very attractive, lower-back hair, and a hairy jungle of an ass for one.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

vinylwolf said:


> I don't care too much but from a personal opinion I find that excess of anything isn't very attractive, lower-back hair, and a hairy jungle of an ass for one.


I don't mind lower back hair, or a hairy jungle of an ass, particularly because that's natural.

Unless of course they don't bathe or shower regularly, then I wouldn't be driven away from it.

Plus, trust me, I've shaved in some motherfucking epic places, and ... you don't want to shave in these areas during a hot, hot summer.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Your armpit hair and back hair makes you feel uncomfortable?
> 
> I hope people aren't giving you shit for it. Also? We can trade "faces" so to speak. I'd like to never have to shave my face again, if only because my hair starts to grow back after about seven hours.



Not uncomfortable like too-tight jeans. Uncomfortable like being in the room with someone _wearing_ too-tight jeans.

People don't give me shit for it 'cos I keep my shirt on. You can be fat and shirtless, or hairy and shirtless, but you can't be fat hairy and shirtless. That's right out.

I'd make that trade! I've always wanted five o'clock shadow.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't really mind body hair, I just hate my own. Fucking French genes. ):


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I don't mind lower back hair, or a hairy jungle of an ass, particularly because that's natural.
> 
> Unless of course they don't bathe or shower regularly, then I wouldn't be driven away from it.
> 
> Plus, trust me, I've shaved in some motherfucking epic places, and ... you don't want to shave in these areas during a hot, hot summer.


 
Do you mean epic geographic places or places on the body?


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Not uncomfortable like too-tight jeans. Uncomfortable like being in the room with someone _wearing_ too-tight jeans.
> 
> People don't give me shit for it 'cos I keep my shirt on. You can be fat and shirtless, or hairy and shirtless, but you can't be fat hairy and shirtless. That's right out.


Bullshit (in a non-offensive way.) :grin:

I was all three at some point, and to some degree, still am (got a college gut.) You've just got to find the people who like you _for you._ It's hard now, but if you start that search early, you will find a lot of good people and plenty of people who are just like you.

... and that's when the "fun" begins. 

EDIT: That post below me? You see it?

It's so cool, I want reverse mitosis. Merge me.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Do you mean epic geographic places or places on the body?


Hah, both!

Rockies are pretty epic, and I've shaved almost everything on my body at some point. So, trust me when I say that shaving around your ass bum, pelvic region, nuts, etc., can be a pain. It's actually less frightening then people make it, but on a hot day, having that shaved is damn near pointless and very time consuming afterward if you can't like, shower after five hours, every five hours. 

EDIT: OH NOES DOUBLE POST ADMIN HALP PLS I REMOVED EVAL CURSEWORDS


----------



## Stawks (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Bullshit (in a non-offensive way.) :grin:
> 
> I was all three at some point, and to some degree, still am (got a college gut.) You've just got to find the people who like you _for you._ It's hard now, but if you start that search early, you will find a lot of good people and plenty of people who are just like you.
> 
> ... and that's when the "fun" begins.



Yeah but I'm a dried up bitter old man on the inside. People hate that.

Also I'm afraid of getting what I want.

Wait this thread is about body hair. :V


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yeah but I'm a dried up bitter old man on the inside. People hate that.
> 
> Also I'm afraid of getting what I want.
> 
> Wait this thread is about body hair. :V


Feh, people hate all kinds of things, so find what you like and stick with it.

Also: Yeah, it's about body hair. I can give you my imaginary goatee, but sorrehs, my real facial hair won't leave. 

It's co-dependent on my face.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Hah, both!
> 
> Rockies are pretty epic, and I've shaved almost everything on my body at some point. So, trust me when I say that shaving around your ass bum, pelvic region, nuts, etc., can be a pain. It's actually less frightening then people make it, but on a hot day, having that shaved is damn near pointless and very time consuming afterward if you can't like, shower after five hours, every five hours.
> 
> EDIT: OH NOES DOUBLE POST ADMIN HALP PLS I REMOVED EVAL CURSEWORDS


 
Nice. I live in Florida, the most humid place in the US, and I live this senario daily. I must say that failure to maintain a good shaving regimine for _certain_ areas can bring great discomfort if you are physically active in such things as running or jogging.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice. I live in Florida, the most humid place in the US, and I live this senario daily. I must say that failure to maintain a good shaving regimine for _certain_ areas can bring great discomfort if you are physically active in such things as running or jogging.


God, especially in Florida -- the one state that got me in the habit of putting deodorant on my ... ahem, pelvic region.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> God, especially in Florida -- the one state that got me in the habit of putting deodorant on my ... ahem, pelvic region.


 
I've never considered doing that. Did it do anything besides make your nuts smell nice?


----------



## Stawks (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Feh, people hate all kinds of things, so find what you like and stick with it.
> 
> Also: Yeah, it's about body hair. I can give you my imaginary goatee, but sorrehs, my real facial hair won't leave.
> 
> It's co-dependent on my face.



That's ok. I'm working on a mustache anyway. If I had a goatee I'd ruin the 'guy who can't hang out in the parking lot of a Chuck-E-Cheese' look I'm going for.

EDIT: You guys whining about sweaty nuts are cute. I take it you've never heard of a little thing called SHRINKAGE.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I've never considered doing that. Did it do anything besides make your nuts smell nice?


It did, and that's primarily why I did it.

I just couldn't stand walking around in heavy clothing (not winter, but y'know, thick denim, thick t-shirt). Plus, this was around the time I hadn't been as climatized as I am now.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Stawks said:


> That's ok. I'm working on a mustache anyway. If I had a goatee I'd ruin the 'guy who can't hang out in the parking lot of a Chuck-E-Cheese' look I'm going for.
> 
> EDIT: You guys whining about sweaty nuts are cute. I take it you've never heard of a little thing called SHRINKAGE.


 
There's no such thing as shinkage in FL, it's too hot!


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I don't mind lower back hair, or a hairy jungle of an ass, particularly because that's natural.
> 
> Unless of course they don't bathe or shower regularly, then I wouldn't be driven away from it.
> 
> Plus, trust me, I've shaved in some motherfucking epic places, and ... you don't want to shave in these areas during a hot, hot summer.



Yeah that's about my line of thinking, I just don't want to have National Geographic come to mind when I look at myself (thank genetics I'm not uberly hairy). I just find it's good to keep up with a grooming regimen, bathing or showering regularly as you had said is extremely important for sanity's sake


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

vinylwolf said:


> Yeah that's about my line of thinking, I just don't want to have National Geographic come to mind when I look at myself (thank genetics I'm not uberly hairy). I just find it's good to keep up with a grooming regimen, bathing or showering regularly as you had said is extremely important for sanity's sake


I'm not as hairy as some people think, but having black body hair makes it seem like more, y'know?

Heh, and if you're really worried about looking like National Geographic, instead of shaving everything off like most people usually do, try getting creative and shave your body hair into distinct patterns, words, pictures, or messages for the lulz. I usually try and make my chest look like it's either angry or surprised.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I'm not as hairy as some people think, but having black body hair makes it seem like more, y'know?
> 
> Heh, and if you're really worried about looking like National Geographic, instead of shaving everything off like most people usually do, try getting creative and shave your body hair into distinct patterns, words, pictures, or messages for the lulz. I usually try and make my chest look like it's either angry or surprised.


 
Be glad you have not gotten Blonde hair with a red tint. My arms, and most of my body glows as a result of that.


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I'm not as hairy as some people think, but having black body hair makes it seem like more, y'know?
> 
> Heh, and if you're really worried about looking like National Geographic, instead of shaving everything off like most people usually do, try getting creative and shave your body hair into distinct patterns, words, pictures, or messages for the lulz. I usually try and make my chest look like it's either angry or surprised.



yeah I've got that too... Black hair, fair skin
makes things stand out soooo much more


----------

